# Please pick a photo- website is updated, link pg 3



## jodief100 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bullet is getting big and I need a new photo for the website.  Please help me pick.  If you don't like any of them, please tell me that as well.  It is difficult, we do not have a flat spot anywhere on our property. 

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 19, 2011)

I like #1 best.  The pose is nice.  He looks elegant.  You can see his face.   My second choice is #2.   I would crop it so it looks a little closer.


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I like #1 best.  The pose is nice.  He looks elegant.  You can see his face.   My second choice is #2.


x2


----------



## Fluffygal (Nov 19, 2011)

1 would be my favorite and pick 3 is a nice view of his complete side showing his neckline.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

I love 1# !!! He looks very straight and tall !!
My next choice would be number 2# The picture  looks balanced and he looks like a nice buck .


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 19, 2011)

My choice is number 1 then number 2


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 19, 2011)

I have to agree, the first one is the best shot.

He is a handsome guy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 19, 2011)

If only #4 was level it would be my  favorite picture because it really shows his length and depth of body but I am not really a huge fan of them. He is either scrunched up or on a hill. Sorry but you wanted an honest opinion.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 19, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> If only #4 was level it would be my  favorite picture because it really shows his length and depth of body but I am not really a huge fan of them. He is either scrunched up or on a hill. Sorry but you wanted an honest opinion.


Thank you Roger.  No apologies necessary. That is what I wanted to hear.  I wasn't too crazy about them either.  

I felt the same way about #4.  I really liked it except he is on a hill.  2 and 3 he looks too short and #1 I didn't get straight on the side.  He jumped down right after, I wished he had stayed put longer.  

I may put 1 and 2 on the website for now and get something better later. 

Please keep the opinions coming!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 19, 2011)

I actually agree on liking #4 the best in terms of conformation.  #1 makes him look like he has a really short back, but I like that photo.  #2 is really good, but again just doesn't express the length as well as #4.  Is there any way you can rotate the image to make it look level?  That is what I would do if it were mine.  I would use #4 and just rotate it a bit.  
I LOVE this boys horns.   I am a sucker for a handsome pair.  He is a beutiful buck.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 19, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> I actually agree on liking #4 the best in terms of conformation.  #1 makes him look like he has a really short back, but I like that photo.  #2 is really good, but again just doesn't express the length as well as #4.  Is there any way you can rotate the image to make it look level?  That is what I would do if it were mine.  I would use #4 and just rotate it a bit.
> I LOVE this boys horns.   I am a sucker for a handsome pair.  He is a beutiful buck.


Thank you.  Those horns once got him stuck in the fence.  It was a DOWNPOUR during a lighting storm in darkness.  Hubby came home from work and he had his horns, not his head skewered through the fence.  I was out of town.  Hubby was really ticked off.  

I did some editing, how does this look?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

That looks very nice ..


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 19, 2011)

This post so confused me at first. I was thinking didn't we just do this a few weeks ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  RollsFarm had one up for her Bullit a few weeks ago. I was totally expecting to see the same pictures. I agree with others though, if there was a way to rotate #4 to make it look more level that's what I would go with.


----------



## RPC (Nov 19, 2011)

That looks much better Jodie I would go with that photo.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

Marlowmanor, I thought the same thing !!!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 19, 2011)

Yupp... Looks much better like that I think.   
Poor goatie getting stuck in the fence!  My girls would get their head stuck when they were much younger... the whole fish-hook effect.  Now they are too big thank goodness.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 20, 2011)

It confused me, too.... 
Then I opened it and thought, "Well, that's not Bullitt!"   



I really, really like his head in #2.  Any way you can take a crop of just his head and use that somewhere, like up in a corner as a graphic or something...?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 20, 2011)

I like the edited photo.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

Edited photo really looks good.  I have to agree with Rolls on the 2nd pic.  Really like that one.  

Bullet is a Kiko Buck?  Rolls' Bullet is a Boar Buck?  Am I close?     If I am, I've come a long way regarding goats from the time I got excited thinking Open meant preggo.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 20, 2011)

You're awful close....my Bullitt is a BoEr buck - a BoAr is a male hog.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> You're awful close....my Bullitt is a BoEr buck - a BoAr is a male hog.


Darn Spelling!     Oh well, never said I was an English Major.   Thank heavens for spell check sometimes.  

Thanks for setting me straight Roll.   Definitely different with just one letter.  Goat vs Pig.    Sorry about that Roll.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 20, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> It confused me, too....
> Then I opened it and thought, "Well, that's not Bullitt!"
> 
> 
> ...


Correct, it's not "Bull I t", it is "Bull E t".  I got my Bullet in October last year and I think you got yours in January this year.  I am certain there is at least one more person with a buck named Bullet on this board as well.  

Thank you for the idea.  His head did turn out very nice in that pose.  I sometimes wish I was as good with photoshop as my aunt.  She can cut out little bits and pieces and combine them into one composite.  But then I wonder how close that is to false advertising.  

Kim- did you notice- he grew out of his solid white- now he is lovely cream with white splotches.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 20, 2011)

And if you want to get really confused, I too have a Boer buck named Bullet


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Next time I see , ( please pick a photo of bullet ) , I will not check !    Just Kidding !!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 20, 2011)

But...but....my Bullitt is named after the Football player Melvin Bullitt - not the projectile shot from a gun.

He looks good, Jodie.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 26, 2011)

OK, I am a little slow.  The weather has been so nice I am getting outdoor projects done.  

But here are the updates.  I will be trying to get shots of Diez this weekend and will need y'all's feedback for him as well.  Thank y'all for the help!!!

http://www.littlegreenpasturesfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

I think the way you have it set up and all the pics give a very good view of Bullet.  

Can't wait to see what you can get of Diez.  My opinion if you got the same kind of shots of Diez and set it up just like Bullet's, would really enhance the page.  

K


----------



## RPC (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree I like the way you have him pictured.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks very nice. I'm glad you included pic #1 gives a good view of his feet. It says he's kiko, but he looks kind of like my Nigies!


----------



## jhamblin (Dec 1, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Looks very nice. I'm glad you included pic #1 gives a good view of his feet. It says he's kiko, but he looks kind of like my Nigies!


Haha! I thought he was a nigerian as well!!


----------

